# Is this kid a future problem goat?



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

I am very new to goats, 5 weeks to be exact. Ive been bottle feeding my boy for 5 weeks. I need to find him a brother. Im looking at one that is still on the mom. He is 12 days old. My question is this. Ive noticed he likes to lower his head and press on the back of my hand or leg. I guess this is head butting. Ive only ever come in contact with five baby goats in my life. None of the other kids did this. He is a little shy, but lets me pet him. He will back up sometimes when i reach out to him. He is getting better but I am not bottle feeding him. I think a few days of bottle feeding will change him a bit. My main concern is the lowering of head and leaning into pressure. Is this a kid to pass on? Will this lead to future butting problems? Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

That behavior from a kid is perfectly normal. I wouldn't really classify it as head butting but more of a lack of etiquette or demand for attention. It simply doesn't know what is acceptable yet. Like a small child throwing his food in the restaurant. Not necessarily a problem child in the making, just one that doesn't know he is doing anything bad. In your particular case it could even be fear induced.

For demanding kids who push their heads against our legs when we are trying to feed we simply bump them back with our knee. If they push again we bump them a little harder and maybe add in the "No" command. We don't make a big deal out of it and keep on with what ever we are doing. How hard the bump needs to be before they get the message depends on each individual goat. Honestly I had to think about what we do because it has become such a habit that we do it without thinking. 

For a shy kid I would not be as quick to bump him back, preferring him to feel comfortable around me. If he is reacting out of fear then it should stop on its own once he is used to you so I'd give him a little slack and let him interact with you more. Even if that means pushing against your leg. Within reason of course. If he pushes too hard, just use your hand to gently push him off to the side. There will be plenty of time to correct him after he is more confident around you and you can be sure it is a demand for attention and not a fear reaction..


----------



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanx for the info Rex. I appreciate it. Yes the litle guy just puts a little pressure on me. He doesnt run up and butt. He gently presses. I may adopt him Thanx again


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Often times an older goat will put it head against you to get affection. No real pushing, just lightly holding its forehead against you while you scratch and pet it. I see that as a sign of comfortable familiarity.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It's funny how their personalities change based on who's watching. Diego (head goat) will act as though he wants no attention when the others are near. He will pull away and won't let me scratch his head. He will stand just far enough that I can scratch his back just above his tail. 

But if we go around the corner, he puts his head right up against me like Rex mentioned, and I can scratch him right between the horns.

Funny animals.


----------



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes ive noticed the little kids tails really get wagging when theyre scratched right above their tails. they all seem to like that area pet. Kind of like a dog


----------

